# Work Permit with Job Offer in Hand



## jashbgreke (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi,

American citizen and prospective employee here. I have some questions regarding my work permit.

For context: Currently I am a on a tier IV student visa in UK set to graduate on a Bachelor's course and receive my diploma in July, however I will conclude my studies around April. I HAVE received an offer from a German company, who are willing to support me without the formal diploma yet.

From my research, I won't be able to apply for the Blue card, as 1) the salary is not high enough and 2) I will not have received my diploma by then. Which leads me to a general work permit. The part that worries me is that when I go to apply at the consulate, I need to bring my vocational qualifications, which I do not really have. I will be able to bring my HS Diploma (I know it's not worth much), a Placement diploma I have received from my university after completing a year of work experience, as well as transcripts from current degree.

I've called both the consulate and the Bundesagentur für Arbeit and both have told me as long as the company is willing to support me it should not be a problem. Does anybody have experience in a situation like this? Obviously it is not the most ideal, but I would like to have the best possibility of getting approved for a work permit.

Thanks so much in advance for any advice.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It depends on the job, location, salary.


----------

